# Pumpkinrot's Blight scarecrow



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Pumpkinrot's site has posted a link to his work in progress. Click here, and scroll to the bottom.

Heh.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Good one


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

The picture that is there shows a picture of the prop that beat him out a while ago. I think he might be thinking about taking my suggestion about paper macheing one of those large plastic pumpkins that you get at Wal-greens. My wife and I told him that it would be funny if he did that to make fun of the big egg that beat him out a few years ago. He might be doing that with Blight this year. It would be fun to see if he does that.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Yeah, it's really a shame that one beat him out a while back. I remember seeing that on the site. I was appalled, personally, since that egg thing IS NOT A FREAKIN SCARECROW. Sorry.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh that was cruel . Just shows we need to build our own scarecrows so we have something to look at!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

lol, I just realized I have a typo in the title of the thread... doh


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

If you want to see a great scarecrow - click here


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Har har har. 

I can't wait to see his real Blight scarecrow.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I don't get it. I don't see what you're talking about, I don't see anything funny.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> I don't get it. I don't see what you're talking about, I don't see anything funny.


You don't see anything because John changed the picture. He had said that here is a taste of what blight might look like, and it was a picture of the humpty dumpty that beat him 3 years ago.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> I don't get it. I don't see what you're talking about, I don't see anything funny.


I thought you were tring to josh us again Dr M, but I see that he removed the supposed picture of blight, which wasn't blight, it was the egg that took first against pumpkinrot. I at least was anxious to see a picture and got an egg instead. Ha ha.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

See the funny thing is Dr. M is that John has not won a contest yet in his home town. And he was planning on quiting but I told him not too. Not that he would ever listen to me, but he did take a break from the contest last year. Even though John's scarecrows are good, his chances of winning this type of contest are slim. It is one of those down home contest, if you know what I mean. Meaning they are looking for cutie stuff to win.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I see. Thanks.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

now it looks like we'll get a look at the new scarecrow on August 11.
probably another pic of the egg!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Pumpkin Rot's stuff is like nobody else's. I vote for him as king of the macabre.... like a real bad nightmare you don't want to have. After I'm done doing Pirates and I go back to the cemetery theme, I hope he doesn't mind how much I rip off his...... how much I imitate his fine work!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yea, me too Dreadnight. I can't help myself.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey, I dont have an original thought in my pretty little head... I admit it. .. Watch out all. I will have everything copied in the next 5 years mmmuuuaaaahhhhh. joke, not enough time to copy everyone! LOL

But isnt that what the websites are for, for peeps to love and copy and try themselves in thier own spaces???


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Yeah, I can see how his work would become a trend-setter. He does a fantastic job with his props, and is equally skilled in the photography and image editing of it afterwards. Real artistic style.

It puts my stuff to shame, even if just in terms of how elaborate of a setup I've managed to pull together in a short time. Still, I think there's a lot to be said for developing your own style (which is not necessarily mutually exclusive of various influences), and not being set back by comparing your works to someone else's.

I have yet to build a single scarecrow. But I certainly look forward to seeing his new one. 

Bah... cutsie stuff... I think he should have won several years in a row.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I like em too


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It looks like John gave a little video of what blight might look like. It kind of looks like one of the big plastic pumpkins that you might buy. Humm, sound like something I might have said earlier in the thread. Hummm! I remember we were also talking about taking this same concept and making it look like it was melting and then stick a skull in between. All I can say is that John better get that other thing out we talked about this year, because next year I am going to steal that idea. And I have already named it: Gawker.

http://www.pumpkinrot.com/images/blightintro4.wmv


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

pretty cool. can't wait to see the rest of it.
it'll be sad to watch it lose this year.
wish I could vote.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

"Blight...coming this harvest?" What an ego. Why not just show it? It looks almost done already.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I am interested to see how our crows stand up against his this year.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> "Blight...coming this harvest?" What an ego. Why not just show it? It looks almost done already.


I'll go ahead and disagree, and I sincerely hope others do as well.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm with you 100% Rob...I know better.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

SkullAndBone said:


> I'll go ahead and disagree, and I sincerely hope others do as well.


I think you are saying that because your site is among John's favorites. LOL. Which this statement is true. He really loves your site SkullandBones.

But, I think I will agree with the Dr. I love his stuff but lately he has been just a little too big for his pants.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

how is an ego present from that cool little movie?
you guys couldn't wait to show photos of your scarecrows! 
so i guess anyone in the scarecrow thread that posts a photo of their scarecrow-in-progress has an enormous ego!!! 

Leggo my ego. hahahahaha!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Bram Bones said:


> how is an ego present from that cool little movie?
> you guys couldn't wait to show photos of your scarecrows!
> so i guess anyone in the scarecrow thread that posts a photo of their scarecrow-in-progress has an enormous ego!!!
> 
> Leggo my ego. hahahahaha!


That is very true Bram. You got us there. But I think I will stick with my comment for personal reasons. There is always a fine line between Ego, Super Ego, and the ID. All of them can't be seen with the naked eye, but all know their roles in life's hierarchy.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I think his video teaser for the new scarecrow is _tres _cool. I love the fact that he's building up the suspense until he's ready to unveil the finished product. I can't believe that he's getting flack here about it...no wonder the guy's a recluse.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Whoa! Maybe I phrased that wrong...I love pumkinrots work, and his photography is top notch...it was the "coming this harvest" part that made me go .._Groan_...to much like a movie trailer. Like there will be a premier with a red carpet...you know. That's all I meant, guys. Please don't misinterpret, his movie was great! And I am all for showing progress...I just can't wait to see the finished scarecrow, and was frustrated with the "teaser". I didn't mean to give anyone flack. My apologies to John, if he's watching.


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

I figured he was just having fun, since everyone's clamoring for a look at the "latest creation." I thought he was just poking fun at the hype, by making a spoof trailer.

If he's serious, then yeah, it's time to step out into the sunshine for a bit.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

DeathTouch said:


> I think you are saying that because your site is among John's favorites.


I say it because the video is tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## BroomChick (Jun 20, 2006)

I can't get enough of Pumpkin Rot's photos and props! He's so talented...it's mindboggling. What he can do with a camera, a bare tree, and the right lighting. It's stunning!

Can't wait to see this year's entry to the contest!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

SkullAndBone said:


> I say it because the video is tongue-in-cheek.


I didn't know it was tongue in cheek when I made that first post, I feel bad now.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Alright, who is the one messing with me? I got an email from a girl named "Sandra" from Germany who was asking about how I was able to get my ghost so blue. Well, then she gives me her website which is listed below. It looks like she copied everything from John's site. And I mean everything. Now that is too funny. You can guess what I was thinking after giving John so much crap on this thread that someone was up to something. LOL. Too funny people. I guess this mean that John has reached Elvis stage in the haunt community. Now I know why he doesn't say hi to me or some of the other members here at Hauntforum.

http://www.spookysounds.de.vu/


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> Alright, who is the one messing with me? I got an email from a girl named "Sandra" from Germany who was asking about how I was able to get my ghost so blue. Well, then she gives me her website which is listed below. It looks like she copied everything from John's site. And I mean everything. Now that is too funny. You can guess what I was thinking after giving John so much crap on this thread that someone was up to something. LOL. Too funny people. I guess this mean that John has reached Elvis stage in the haunt community. Now I know why he doesn't say hi to me or some of the other members here at Hauntforum.
> 
> http://www.spookysounds.de.vu/


I already asked John about this because she also posted a link in the forum's SPAM forum. John said he issued permission for her to use the Pumpkinrot images on her site.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Zombie-F said:


> I already asked John about this because she also posted a link in the forum's SPAM forum. John said he issued permission for her to use the Pumpkinrot images on her site.


That is good. I sent her the my special K formula for the ghost. I hope it helps. It was really hard reading the email. Her English isn't the best but either is mine. LOL.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> I already asked John about this because she also posted a link in the forum's SPAM forum. John said he issued permission for her to use the Pumpkinrot images on her site.


That's good to know. That is one risk that comes from making really cool stuff, is that others may try to steal your artwork. And I don't mean copying ideas... heck, that's part of why we share what we do... I mean flat-out copyright infringing theft of pictures. So I'm glad to see it was with permission. 

Anyway, about his Blight scarecrow, yes, the "movie trailer" thing was basically the point, I think. He and I shared some conversation about the movie studio software and the audio to use with the videos. It's all just for fun.

The funny thing that happened though was that I had already started working on the idea for my scarecrow with a pumpkin merged with a skull before I first got a glimpse of the video. I thought it was amusing that we had similar thoughts this year... mine will be completely different though, only that one detail is similar.

Blight is looking pretty slick. Classic and spooky. Can't wait to the see the whole thing.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Well I think its great and I absolutly loved the trailer. and hey, if you have that much talent... go ahead and embelish! Pumpkin Rot Rocks! I like his teasers and his vids. 

That other site was pretty neat. Its kinda neat that someone so far away has the same access as we do. Puts some things in perspective eh.


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

It's looking extrodinary - I do so love his style. Roots took my breath away.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Hands down - Pumpkinrot is one scary talented amigo. I have talked with John a few times - he's very helpful and encouraging. But he has an incredible eye for the macabre and dark.

Sandra. I got (essentially) the same email from her with the same very broken english about 3 years ago. Funny old world, ain't it?


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

august 11, anyone know anything about the scarecrow? Still nothing on his site. This is killing me. He is certainally an awesome artist. Can't wait to see blight.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

darryl said:


> august 11, anyone know anything about the scarecrow? Still nothing on his site. This is killing me. He is certainally an awesome artist. Can't wait to see blight.


Go to Pumpkinrot.com, then to the "Brewing" section, down towards the bottom is a button named "Blight", with a message above it about a sneak preview of this year's scarecrow, and a quote from "Mrs. Howell"
Be warned, this is a 12.6mb file.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks fontgeek. I have seen that preview but thought he was going to unveil Blight today, August 11 from what I read a while back in this post.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

darryl said:


> Thanks fontgeek. I have seen that preview but thought he was going to unveil Blight today, August 11 from what I read a while back in this post.


Actually the video was what he planned to release on the 11th. Then he decided to release it early.


----------

